# Garden 2018 prep



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I went to a gardening seminar a couple of weeks ago and there was a man who owned a greenhouse giving instructions for organic "wick" gardening in large containers. The containers he used were similar to the the cattle tubs that molasses cattle food comes in. He brought several of his containers and the plants were amazing! He started with one 5" hole 5"inches from the bottom, 6"French drain pipe cut to fit the bottom, heavy landscape cloth in a 4 foot square. He also had a 1 or 2"pvc pipe cut at an angle on one end. He put 2 pieces of the drain pipe in the bottom, the covered it with the material and pushed it down around snuggly. Then the other pipe vertically on one side. He then filled it with potting soil. He has his own fertilizers. He then plants whatever. This method made watering easier and only once or twice a week even in the hot summer. I'm excited to try it next year.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Of course, I'm a sucker for fresh tomatoes for salsa and bought 10lbs from him. So, guess what I'll be doing tomorrow....


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

That’s a great idea! May have to try that. My youngest is the scientist and has pinto beans rooting in water on the table right now.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I know he has several of these containers around his little town and they are gorgeous. I wish I had taken a picture to post. We're going back over in a few weeks to learn more and I will get some then.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had better luck with my garden in pots in the front yard where it's shaded in the evening.It's also easier to weed(don't try weeder geese!!!).It does need watered more in pots(my way,anyway).Your new way sounds interesting,tell me more...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's a few pictures of the set up we got at the green house 
#1 large pot with Fr drain pipe in the bottom.
#2 heavy landscape cloth on top of pipe and snugged all around.
#3 1in pipe that is used to pour water and fertilizer into the pot &under the cloth.
The 4th step is to use potting soil on top then plant. The object is to keep the plant watered and fed, but not drown it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's pretty interesting. Problem here is that the fruit and vegetable stand down the road is cheap and really good. Best watermelon. Maybe I should just try to grow one or two types of veggies.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, that would work with just about any size container. What I don't get is why the French drain?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Because it has holes in it to let the water out slowly and also has a little air pocket on top. He also used the big 1 gallon cans (that restaurant purchase veggies in) turned upside down. Same princple, I guess.
YouTube has several different ways of doing these wicking pots and all sizes. I thought I he invented it, but I guess it's just his spin on it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

So,do you put water in the pipe?I'm seriously thinking of going back to pots for the tomatoes and peppers but they need watered almost everyday in hot,dry weather.If I do,I need a new system.I've still got melons out there,but I've already started thinking about next year's and it's nice to know I'm not the only one,Dale is beginning to think I'm crazy.If I am,I'm in good company....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Can you get You Tube? There are many variations in the method. The water and fertilizer goes in the white upright pipe which is under the cloth.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You can always pot them and put the pot in the ground.

I have a funny story. Years ago I met this man who worked at the hospital with me . We got into a conversation about roses. I gave him some info on being successful. He comes back a month or two later and tells me that no matter what he does, they die. Turns out I figure out that the Jackson and Perkins boxes say to put the boxed rose in the ground and the box will rot away. Well it didn't and the poor man was watering the roses outside the box in the ground and the roses were not getting water! Pretty funny.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I like the thought of pots too. When we do a garden, he always over plants..We are still eating pinto beans that we grew a few years ago. Our watermelons always got nabbed by a critter right before they were ripe and our corn, well the raccoons slide the stocks and left us the pieces on the ground. Now that we have a fence, maybe we could do a small garden...but I know that will never happen


----------

